# Gray hairs



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Do cats get gray like dogs/horses as they age?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes they can...although the majority don't.


----------



## Mimosa (Dec 2, 2010)

Most "graying" cats I've seen lost pigment under the chin.

My favorite breed the Somali seems to be prone to pigment loss in old age, I took this picture of a Somali cat in Germany, I believe she was about 20 years old and she had lost a lot of pigment ! All the white areas used to be as ruddy as the rest of this cat's fur when she was younger.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Only cats named MowMow


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Only cats named MowMow


I don't now how I'd tell  His face/chest are all white. I'd have to hope for some salt and ...gingering...on his temples to see it.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

That is the best image of all time. He needs a cane too.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Only cats named MowMow


Cats named MowMow rarely get grey hair...although they are known to cause grey hair!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh man does he.....


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> That is the best image of all time. He needs a cane too.


Go all out! Why not complete the ensemble with a top hat and monocle too! I think we now require a picture of the Mow dressed like this. *sagenod*

I've never seen a graying cat...but I think Rochelle would look _adorable _with a little gray muzzle. XD


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Time Bandit said:


> Go all out! Why not complete the ensemble with a top hat and monocle too! I think we now require a picture of the Mow dressed like this.


I agree


----------

